# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  Why is it that night is scarier then day?

## Daydreamer14

I've always wondered, what is it that makes nighttime scarier then daytime?

At night, when I go to bed, I always get scared of the stupidest things like people breaking in, bad dreams, even ghosts.  ::lol:: 
But then once daytime comes around, I find myself thinking; "Why the hell was I so frightened? I won't do that again tonight."
But by nighttime, the problem repeats itself. 
I've talked to several other people who experience this too.

Does anyone know the reason behind why nighttime scares some people so much? And do any of you experience this?

 :Cheeky:

----------


## sol

So you mean you're scared of the dark?  I used to be but for me it ended up being a mind over matter kind of thing.

I think night time is scarier because when you can't see, your mind is left to fill in the blanks.  The unknown is scary.

----------


## Daydreamer14

I'm not too sure, actually.
It could be the dark, but I usually have my TV on because for some reason I can't sleep in total darkness. (Weird I know xD) This means that the room is still dark though, just a dim light from my TV.

But you're right- the unknown is scary...

----------


## Supernova

As humans, we are born with two natural fears: the fear of loud noises, and the fear of the dark.

----------


## I_C_U

Sounds like Achluophobia to me.

----------


## Lucidness

The reason that night is more scarier is because its the fear of not knowing what's in the darkness.

----------


## Koalaman

> As humans, we are born with two natural fears: the fear of loud noises, *and the fear of the dark.*



Probably because we're more prone to predators with one of our senses not working. It makes us want to hide, which grants us safety and a better chance at survival. Evolution gave us this fear to protect us.

----------


## Lucidness

Its amazing when you think about isnt it. That we are animals, and act like animals with senses in a way. One of our senses is gone, so we hide. Its a fear. Good Koalaman

----------


## Koalaman

> Its amazing when you think about isnt it. That we are animals, and act like animals with senses in a way. One of our senses is gone, so we hide. Its a fear. Good Koalaman



I'm just applying evolution to everything. It isn't so hard.  :tongue2:

----------


## Samael

I blame the Vashta Nerada.

----------


## Daydreamer14

I think you're right Koalaman.
I guess we kind of forget that we are tequnically animals.  ::lol:: 

Thanks  :smiley:

----------


## DeadDollKitty

Darkness is easier to hide in and be stealthy, so the bad things usually happen at night, and if you have a wild imagination... like so many here... it tends to get out of hand, even when you tell yourself its not true. Sooner or later youll fall asleep though. Of course, the night lets your creativity run free, so why not let it shine?

----------


## sol

"Darkness is easier to hide in and be stealthy"

That was exactly my thought when I was younger and scared, so figured if I became one of those imaginary scary things in the dark, there'd be no reason to be afraid.  So what I did was lay on the floor of my room in pitch blackness and relaxed, it really helped me.  I think embracing the darkness is the key, I actually enjoy it now.

----------


## Daydreamer14

> "Darkness is easier to hide in and be stealthy"
> 
> That was exactly my thought when I was younger and scared, so figured if I became one of those imaginary scary things in the dark, there'd be no reason to be afraid.  So what I did was lay on the floor of my room in pitch blackness and relaxed, it really helped me.  I think embracing the darkness is the key, I actually enjoy it now.



That's a good approach, actually.. becoming the things that you fear in the dark...
I like it.  :smiley:

----------


## juroara

Humans have terrible night vision. In the wild, unless theres a full moon out, we can only imagine what's lurking in a bush just a few feet away from us. Our imaginations can go crazy, imagining the worse to make up for our crappy night vision. It's just evolution  :smiley:

----------

